# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کسایی که امروز ماز دادن لطفا بیاین

## rezzanr

سلام این ازمون جهش تراز داشتین؟

----------


## Zia_alhagh

سلام بله حدود پونصد نمره افزایش داشتم البته رتبه هم بهتر از قبلی شده

----------


## Zia_alhagh

بله حدود 500 تا

----------


## Sayeh1998

نههه

----------


## Arnold

من شرکت کردم 460 نمره پیشرفت داشتم البته رتبمم بهتر شده

----------


## Arnold

جدا از سختی بیمورد سوالا واقعا 39 هزار نفر جامعه آماری داره؟ گرچه بعید میدونم!!

----------


## Hadi.Z

> جدا از سختی بیمورد سوالا واقعا 39 هزار نفر جامعه آماری داره؟ گرچه بعید میدونم!!


 حقیقتا ماز امسال با کارایی که کرد و دروغایی که گفت وضیعت رو جوری رقم زد که راست ترین حرفش رو هم نباید ساده باور کرد. 

پ.ن : به نظرم میتونه حداقل 20 هزار نفر ثبت نامی داشته باشه. ولی بیش تر از اون رو نظری ندارم .

----------


## Arnold

> حقیقتا ماز امسال با کارایی که کرد و دروغایی که گفت وضیعت رو جوری رقم زد که راست ترین حرفش رو هم نباید ساده باور کرد. 
> 
> پ.ن : به نظرم میتونه حداقل 20 هزار نفر ثبت نامی داشته باشه. ولی بیش تر از اون رو نظری ندارم .


طبق نمودار های خودشون عملا بالای چهل  درصد جامعه آماری میانگینی بین  _۳۳ تا 20 درصد قرار دارن !

----------


## MR.MASK

300 تا افزایش تراز داشتم

----------


## aminlmnop

> طبق نمودار های خودشون عملا بالای چهل  درصد جامعه آماری میانگینی بین  _۳۳ تا 20 درصد قرار دارن !


خب دوست عزیز بنظرت این زیاده ؟ فک میکنم خودت هم درست به ارقامی که میگی توجه نکردی و این عدد رو هم اشتباه گفتی. تو ماز باید بالای 95 درصد جامعه آماری این میانگین رو داشته باشن. میانگین درصد های 20 تو کنکور 99 حدود رتبه 13 هزار منطقه 1 و 40 هزار کشوری رو میداد یعنی عملا بین 7 درصد برتر . یعنی 93 درصد جامعه آماری کسایی بودن که میانگین درصد مجموعشون کمتر از 20 بوده . حالا تو ماز که همسطح کنکوری مثل 1400 هستش این عدد بالاترهم میاد. البته باید بدونی که میانگین درصد تک درس قضیش فرق میکنه ، یعنی ممکنه یه تعداد عظیمی زیست رو بالای 20 بزنن اما یه تعداد خیلی خیلی کمتری میانگین همه درصداشون بالای 20 میشه. 

جامعه اش هم سال پیش حدود 30 هزار بود و خب امسال با توجه به اینکه تنها آزمونیه که سوالاش پخش نمیشهو اعتبار رتبه اش و زمانبندی دقیقی که داره و پاسخنامه اش عالیه طبیعی بود بیاد بالا. سطح سوالاش هم از قلمچی کم نداره و راهبردیش هم عین  اونه .حتی من اوایل سال شنیدم کل ثبت نامی هاش با توجه به آزمون اول 60 هزار بوده و این 40 هزار الان که میگی احتمالا کسایی ان که هنوز جا نزدن. خلاصه شرف داره به کانونی که بالای 80 درصد تو چند آزمون اخیر اخیر دارن توش تقلب میکنن. بعد با همین کیفیت پشتیباناش به زور کتابارو تو پاچه کنکوریا میکنن. موندم چی بگم والا.

----------

